# Visited States Map



## Y-Guy

If you would like to create a Visited States Map for your signature, follow these steps.

*Create your Visited States Map.*
1. Go to http://www.epgsoft.com/VisitedStatesMap/
2. Set the map size to Medium
3. Upload to your photo sharing site, or on the Gallery here
4. Add the link here so we can all see

*If you want to make one for your Signature.*
3. Set the map size to small, so it doesn't take up much space
4. Set the file format to GIF or JPEG (JPEG files look better).
5. Create the map.
6. Once it appears, save it by right clicking on it and selecting Save Picture As... (remember where you save it).
7. Upload it to your photo sharing site, or on the Gallery here
8. Add the link to your signature.

I did one for our family, which is shown below. As a kid I've been to 49 States, awaiting to hit Alaska.









My Camping States Map


----------



## 2500Ram

Way cool Y-guy but mine is boring so far. Maybe this summer I can expand from Colorado and New Mexico







but is this with the Outback, do you have to camp in each state of just drive through...

Bill.


----------



## ee4308

Y-Guy,

Real nice sunny Thanks for posting.


----------



## Y-Guy

LOL Bill, yeah our camping map is pretty limited compared to some... then again those of us on this side of the US have to drive pretty far even to get out of a State.


----------



## PDX_Doug

You have done it again, Steve!









Where do you come up with these things!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Fun stuff... And what a way to bring back memories!










I guess Hawaii does not count as a state








But then, Hawaii is more a state of mind!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

TThese maps are great. Can't see ever putting one on the TT but I do think they're cool! To Bill's point, do the state/camping visits have to have included the TT? If so, I'll just enjoy everyone else's. But - if any visit and/or camping counts - then Wolfwood gets to play with crayons!


----------



## Katrina

PDX_Doug said:


> Where do you come up with these things!
> [snapback]71340[/snapback]​


He found it over on the dark side (**.net).
Still think it's pretty cool!


----------



## HootBob

Thank Steve 
Where do you find these thing









So Far 









The only place not on the map is Canada

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> if any visit and/or camping counts - then Wolfwood gets to play with crayons!


Time to get out the Crayola's Wolfie!


----------



## Not Yet

The visited map would be full, everywhere but HI. So I will post the Outback map. Places the we have taken the Outback.









Hope to extend that this spring to cover the rest of the NE.

Jared


----------



## Highlander96

Thanks Y-Guy!!!!!

I was wondering where those maps were coming from over on the dark side,

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## wolfwood

Wolfwood slept here + here + here + ......


----------



## PDX_Doug

Nice coloring Wolfie!

You even stayed between the lines!








This map does look like one more good reason to visit The Great Northwest!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family




----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Nice coloring Wolfie!
> 
> You even stayed between the lines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This map does look like one more good reason to visit The Great Northwest!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]71395[/snapback]​


I found the Color-forms version.

Seems to be alot of white in the N'West & N'East on everyone's maps. Maybe we should pursue that "Swap-A-TT" idea of yours... Or maybe go way back in time (2 or 3 mths, at least) to your threat of a 1st National Rally - your place or mine?


----------



## W4DRR

Did the map for camping in the Outback only:








Pretty embarrassing....but only had the Outback since last May.

So I did a map of all our camping trips:








A little better. Kind of an unusual assortment, though.

Just for fun, one of all places visited:








Not many left.


----------



## HootBob

Bob
Give it some time
I'm sure your camping w/outback map will increase quite a bit

Don


----------



## maverick

Fun site. Enjoyed doing it. We're looking forward to adding more states to the map this summer!


----------



## NDJollyMon

Hmmmm. Only 2 people visited North Dakota?
I think you people may be avoiding me?!


----------



## ARzark

Hey, I've been to ND and camped a few nites. 
It was August.... Almost had to winterize!


----------



## HootBob

NDJolly
I think you people may be avoiding me?!

Jolly we're not avoiding you
We're just trying to figure out when it warmer there









Don


----------



## wolfwood

NDJollyMon said:


> Hmmmm. Only 2 people visited North Dakota?
> I think you people may be avoiding me?!
> [snapback]71745[/snapback]​


Jolly, I know how you feel - only 2 have even ben to NH...and one them was US ! Ya'll don't know what you're missing!!! Best mountains this side of the Tetons and lakes with L/L Salmon the size of your leg!!!


----------



## HootBob

I'm hoping to get up there soon
Always wanted to go up there in that part of the East Coast and camp

Don


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> I'm hoping to get up there soon
> Always wanted to go up there in that part of the East Coast and camp
> 
> Don
> [snapback]71913[/snapback]​


Come on up Don. Not only do we have water for young HootBob but WalMart has even moved into town...so the new (dry) wardrobe is within easy reach.


----------



## 7heaven

Wow, I've been off the board too long.... This is cool!










Places We've Camped (tent, pop-up and OB)


----------



## tdvffjohn

Found it


----------



## Thor

Do they have the globe. It would be pretty cool to see all of the places the Outbackers.com have been.

THor


----------

